# Does boxing and being hit in the face impact intelligence?



## IvanTheBrick

My mother has never approved of my martial arts, especially boxing and sparring. Sparring is what I enjoy most, and when I asked her why she said that it makes you dumber. I want to know to know precisely what she is referring to and sparring can impact my studies and such. I don't use headgear, and I've never had a concussion.


----------



## Buka

Ivan, humor your mom and use headgear. And do your best not to take many shots to the head.

You're a sharp kid, as the years go by, you've done more research, gained experience, I'm sure you'll know more about this than we do now. In the meantime, humor her, she cares. Use headgear.


----------



## Tez3

Is this the mother who hits you in the face?


----------



## Flying Crane

Tez3 said:


> Is this the mother who hits you in the face?


No. That’s my other mother.


----------



## Tez3

Flying Crane said:


> No. That’s my other mother.



Seriously, he said on another thread he would be whacked hard around the face by parents and other adults as 'discipline'


----------



## Flying Crane

Head trauma, even without a concussion, can lead to permanent brain damage.  That can lead to dementia, sometimes at a shockingly young age if the damage is severe enough or cumulates over time.

The real kicker though, is that you do not know that you are developing this level of injury until you begin to show symptoms, and by then the damage is real and cannot be undone, and the true extent of the damage may still be unknown.  You may be on a downward spiral that nothing can stop.

So, head trauma is always a bad thing, for your long-term health.  Even if it seems fairly mild.  If it is repeated often enough, it can add up to a real problem.


----------



## Headhunter

Yes plain and simple. There's no way to sugar coat it. Getting hit in the head can cause damage, I mean it won't for every single person who gets hit but it's always a risk.


----------



## Tez3

More and more research is being done in sports and activities that involve head impacts such as rugby, martial arts, American football etc. Concussion protocols are now taken very seriously. One thing found is that head guards do little to protect the brain as it's the brain moving inside the skull that causes the bruising. the brain itself would need to be wrapped/protected not just the head. Hard head protect such as worn by motor cyclists protect the skull 'breaking' or from sharp objects penetrating the brain but also don't protect the brain from hitting the hard skull.
In horse racing jockeys have been found to sustain severe head trauma after fall because they dehydrate so much as part of their weight cutting, unlike fighters they do not rehydrate or eat after weighing in as they also have to weigh after the face. this means there is less fluid protecting the brain, something fighters should consider if weight cutting for a fight and sparring in training.


----------



## jobo

IvanTheBrick said:


> My mother has never approved of my martial arts, especially boxing and sparring. Sparring is what I enjoy most, and when I asked her why she said that it makes you dumber. I want to know to know precisely what she is referring to and sparring can impact my studies and such. I don't use headgear, and I've never had a concussion.


Yes it does, not immediately, So no it won't impact you studies, but if you keep doing it, by the time you reach you say 40s it may well impact your functions. There's a term punch drunk, we're boxers appear permanent drunk, slurred speech etc, use to describe the condition. Though there are multiple levels of degrees

 .So t yes over time being regularly hit very hard on the head will cause brain damage. Head gear will lesson the impact but not remove the likely Hood all together. The same is however true of other NoN combat sports , like heading a soccer ball . so the impacts are not as hard or as often so less so.

Try not to get hit


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Tez3 said:


> Is this the mother who hits you in the face?


Who used to do so yeah. I'm too old for that now. Why is that relevant? Surprised that it's possible for her to care even though she gave me a different upbringing to yours, which automatically makes her a bad person?


----------



## Tez3

IvanTheBrick said:


> Who used to do so yeah. I'm too old for that now. Why is that relevant? Surprised that it's possible for her to care even though she gave me a different upbringing to yours, which automatically makes her a bad person?




Why does it matter? well, every time you were hit and your head was moved forcibly by that hit your brain hit your skull causing bruising. It may be a small even tiny amount each time but it mounts up and can cause brain damage in later life. You've had bruises to the rest of your body I assume, it would be rare if you didn't, a bruise is bleeding under the skin, on the body these bruise dissipate as the blood is re-absorbed but when you get a bruise on the brain, however small it kills brain cells. This may damage you, may not  of course but repeated bruising is bound to cause some damage though it may not show for years.


Slapping Kids Upside the Head Causes Traumatic Brain Injury - Nyssa's Hobbit Hole

This is why I was so insistent that you should not smack children (or anyone) across the face.  I don't believe in smacking children but this particular action, hard slapping around the head is actually dangerous.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

IvanTheBrick said:


> Who used to do so yeah. I'm too old for that now. Why is that relevant? Surprised that it's possible for her to care even though she gave me a different upbringing to yours, which automatically makes her a bad person?


She's questioning whether getting hit in the head is bad, when you said she used to hit you in the head. Ironic.


----------



## Steve

I don't know whether getting hit in the face adversely impacts one's intelligence, but getting hit in the face professionally isn't a common indicator of genius.   

Seriously, though, the more research I read about brains and CTE, the more convinced I am that there is a clear and direct link between brain function and trauma.


----------



## marques

IvanTheBrick said:


> My mother has never approved of my martial arts, especially boxing and sparring. Sparring is what I enjoy most, and when I asked her why she said that it makes you dumber. I want to know to know precisely what she is referring to and sparring can impact my studies and such. I don't use headgear, and I've never had a concussion.


Yes, it affects your brain. Possibly only in the long term. If you’re lucky, you will never notice anything. But one day... when you become forgetful (or anything worse)... you may regret all that hard hits.

At least you can still spar (and do whatever you enjoy); just save your head from hard and unnecessary impacts, as much you can. (I advise my partners, avoid them if the first way didn’t work or even avoid certain gyms).


----------



## Dirty Dog

You could more accurately title this thread "does brain damage impact intelligence."
The answer, of course, is "Duh!"


----------



## Headhunter

IvanTheBrick said:


> Who used to do so yeah. I'm too old for that now. Why is that relevant? Surprised that it's possible for her to care even though she gave me a different upbringing to yours, which automatically makes her a bad person?


Huh? No one said anything about anyone being a bad person but what she's saying is she hit you in a non sport setting but she has a problem you doing a sport with punches


----------



## Martial D

IvanTheBrick said:


> My mother has never approved of my martial arts, especially boxing and sparring. Sparring is what I enjoy most, and when I asked her why she said that it makes you dumber. I want to know to know precisely what she is referring to and sparring can impact my studies and such. I don't use headgear, and I've never had a concussion.


Durrr what now? I don't get it.

I can count half way to potato!


----------



## Kababayan

As others have said, yes.  It's not the getting hit in a match, it's the hours and hours of getting hit in sparring sessions.  Boxing gloves were intended to make matches more exciting, as before gloves nobody would hit to the head.  What it did, though, is make boxing way more dangerous because the brain is constantly getting rattled around.


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Headhunter said:


> Huh? No one said anything about anyone being a bad person but what she's saying is she hit you in a non sport setting but she has a problem you doing a sport with punches


'm bringing up the other thread where he said she is


----------



## Headhunter

IvanTheBrick said:


> 'm bringing up the other thread where he said she is


Whatever the point still stands


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Tez3 said:


> Why does it matter? well, every time you were hit and your head was moved forcibly by that hit your brain hit your skull causing bruising. It may be a small even tiny amount each time but it mounts up and can cause brain damage in later life. You've had bruises to the rest of your body I assume, it would be rare if you didn't, a bruise is bleeding under the skin, on the body these bruise dissipate as the blood is re-absorbed but when you get a bruise on the brain, however small it kills brain cells. This may damage you, may not  of course but repeated bruising is bound to cause some damage though it may not show for years.
> 
> 
> Slapping Kids Upside the Head Causes Traumatic Brain Injury - Nyssa's Hobbit Hole
> 
> This is why I was so insistent that you should not smack children (or anyone) across the face.  I don't believe in smacking children but this particular action, hard slapping around the head is actually dangerous.


Whoever said upside... slaps are slaps muh wtf
>go back to pol


----------



## IvanTheBrick

Headhunter said:


> Whatever the point still stands


This be poppin' I just want an answer to the thread; stop being concerned about my upbringing. Worry about your plates not mine.


----------



## Tez3

IvanTheBrick said:


> This be poppin' I just want an answer to the thread; stop being concerned about my upbringing. Worry about your plates not mine.




You've been given answers, are you waiting until you get one you like?


----------



## Headhunter

IvanTheBrick said:


> This be poppin' I just want an answer to the thread; stop being concerned about my upbringing. Worry about your plates not mine.


Already answered it...i don't need to worry about my plates they're all good they're nice and clean after a good wash in the dishwasher and what's poppin if something's poppin you should go see a doctor buddy.

I couldn't care less about your upbringing pal but you made a statement asking what tez point was I answered what her point was that's it end of story. If you're happy with your upbringing then fair enough I'm not even involved in that subject and know nothing about it I'm not on anyone's side but you asked a question I was explaining it to you simple as that. I'm not trying cause any drama I've already answered your question there we go. If you want to box go box yeah it's got risks but so does dancing. Yep you could get brain damage if you spar stupidly but as long as you train smart no reason to think it'll happen


----------



## Tez3

It's a requirement on MT that posts are made in understandable English, not slang, txt talk or anything else that isn't understandable to posters.

The point is that it's not about your upbringing but what happened during it that could cause you problems with brain function in the future especially if you also take blows to the head, however soft, during martial arts training. The hardness or softness of the blow only dictates how large the bruising to the brain is. Repetition of any blow will cause repeated damage.

That's the answer to the question you asked.


----------



## drop bear

jobo said:


> Yes it does, not immediately, So no it won't impact you studies, but if you keep doing it, by the time you reach you say 40s it may well impact your functions. There's a term punch drunk, we're boxers appear permanent drunk, slurred speech etc, use to describe the condition. Though there are multiple levels of degrees
> 
> .So t yes over time being regularly hit very hard on the head will cause brain damage. Head gear will lesson the impact but not remove the likely Hood all together. The same is however true of other NoN combat sports , like heading a soccer ball . so the impacts are not as hard or as often so less so.
> 
> Try not to get hit



In other words be an outfighter.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Steve said:


> I don't know whether getting hit in the face adversely impacts one's intelligence, but getting hit in the face professionally isn't a common indicator of genius.
> 
> Seriously, though, the more research I read about brains and CTE, the more convinced I am that there is a clear and direct link between brain function and trauma.


Part of the reason I havent tine back to a striking art since starting jj/kali. The dojo offers it, but I'm 24 and have some memory issues. There's a good chance that's related to kempo since age 4 and boxing/kickboxing since 14/15. Brain function for the rest of my life is not worth the risk of some extra enjoyment now.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

IvanTheBrick said:


> Whoever said upside... slaps are slaps muh wtf
> >go back to pol


Am I too old to understand young people slang? This is a sad day indeed...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kempodisciple said:


> Am I too old to understand young people slang? This is a sad day indeed...


I usually have no problem following...that's just muck.


----------



## Steve

IvanTheBrick said:


> Whoever said upside... slaps are slaps muh wtf
> >go back to pol


Is this English?


----------



## JR 137

Martial D said:


> Durrr what now? I don't get it.
> 
> I can count half way to potato!


You reminded me of one of my football players one day...

My guy is involved in a really big helmet to helmet hit.  He gets laid out, then sits up and takes his helmet off before I can get to him.  I ask him a series of questions:

Me: are you ok?
Him: mashed potatoes.
Me: what?
Him: mashed potatoes.
Me: what happened?
Him: mashed potatoes.
Me: where are you right now?
Him: mashed potatoes.
Me: what’s your name?
Him: mashed potatoes.
Me: where do you live?
Him: mashed potatoes.

Ambulance arrived.  EMTs asked him several questions too, and the answer to all of them was the same - mashed potatoes.  After the mood was lightened up a bit, I finally asked him a question we think he got right - what did you have for lunch today?  Mashed potatoes.

He ended up being ok after about a week or so.  He had no idea why his teammates were calling him mashed potatoes at practice the next day 

Edit: of course I didn’t let him play for a while.  He was at practice watching until he passed our concussion protocol, which was about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JR 137 said:


> You reminded me of one of my football players one day...
> 
> My guy is involved in a really big helmet to helmet hit.  He gets laid out, then sits up and takes his helmet off before I can get to him.  I ask him a series of questions:
> 
> Me: are you ok?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: what?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: what happened?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: where are you right now?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: what’s your name?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: where do you live?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> 
> Ambulance arrived.  EMTs asked him several questions too, and the answer to all of them was the same - mashed potatoes.  After the mood was lightened up a bit, I finally asked him a question we think he got right - what did you have for lunch today?  Mashed potatoes.
> 
> He ended up being ok after about a week or so.  He had no idea why his teammates were calling him mashed potatoes at practice the next day
> 
> Edit: of course I didn’t let him play for a while.  He was at practice watching until he passed our concussion protocol, which was about 2 weeks later.


There is nothing funny about concussions, yet concussed people can be quite funny.


----------



## Tez3

Minor head injury and concussion


----------



## Flying Crane

JR 137 said:


> You reminded me of one of my football players one day...
> 
> My guy is involved in a really big helmet to helmet hit.  He gets laid out, then sits up and takes his helmet off before I can get to him.  I ask him a series of questions:
> 
> Me: are you ok?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: what?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: what happened?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: where are you right now?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: what’s your name?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> Me: where do you live?
> Him: mashed potatoes.
> 
> Ambulance arrived.  EMTs asked him several questions too, and the answer to all of them was the same - mashed potatoes.  After the mood was lightened up a bit, I finally asked him a question we think he got right - what did you have for lunch today?  Mashed potatoes.
> 
> He ended up being ok after about a week or so.  He had no idea why his teammates were calling him mashed potatoes at practice the next day
> 
> Edit: of course I didn’t let him play for a while.  He was at practice watching until he passed our concussion protocol, which was about 2 weeks later.


Wow, that is some seriously scary stuff.


----------



## Headhunter

Steve said:


> Is this English?


Damm I think this guys already been affected by head trauma lol


----------



## JR 137

Flying Crane said:


> Wow, that is some seriously scary stuff.


When they’re conscious and moving isn’t scary to me.  It’s when they’re unconscious that gets my adrenaline going.  The scariest head injury was unconscious and a seizure.

I’ve seen a ton of bad injuries.  None of them really bothered me.  Even the obvious facial fracture where you could see the guy’s facial bone looking like it was going to rip through his skin any second didn’t bother me.  Unconscious concussions and seizures (due to head trauma or not) always bothered me.


----------



## drop bear

By the way according to to success experts. Getting ahead is about hustle, not intelligence.

And boxing does teach hustle.


----------



## Tez3

JR 137 said:


> When they’re conscious and moving isn’t scary to me.  It’s when they’re unconscious that gets my adrenaline going.  The scariest head injury was unconscious and a seizure.
> 
> I’ve seen a ton of bad injuries.  None of them really bothered me.  Even the obvious facial fracture where you could see the guy’s facial bone looking like it was going to rip through his skin any second didn’t bother me.  Unconscious concussions and seizures (due to head trauma or not) always bothered me.




It's the old adage about children and accidents, if they are bawling their heads off they aren't too bad, if they are quiet and pale then that's when you worry.


----------



## JR 137

Tez3 said:


> It's the old adage about children and accidents, if they are bawling their heads off they aren't too bad, if they are quiet and pale then that's when you worry.


Yup.  Or quiet and purple.


----------



## kickillustrated

There is a reason why boxing is the craft or art of not getting hit. People complain about the big fights being too boring because the true champions of the sport like Floyd Mayweather are showcasing their defensive skills rather than their ability to suck it up. But those guys know better. That's why they are true champions.


----------



## Gaucho

Flying Crane said:


> Head trauma, even without a concussion, can lead to permanent brain damage.  That can lead to dementia, sometimes at a shockingly young age if the damage is severe enough or cumulates over time.
> 
> The real kicker though, is that you do not know that you are developing this level of injury until you begin to show symptoms, and by then the damage is real and cannot be undone, and the true extent of the damage may still be unknown.  You may be on a downward spiral that nothing can stop.
> 
> So, head trauma is always a bad thing, for your long-term health.  Even if it seems fairly mild.  If it is repeated often enough, it can add up to a real problem.



I salute that post.


----------



## Stuart

On a normal basis you only use 10-20% of your brain capacity. The brain has an ability to adapt and rewire if some of your brain cells get damaged. 

I think the problems occur when you start running out of brain cells because your brain has been damaged too often.


----------



## jobo

Stuart said:


> On a normal basis you only use 10-20% of your brain capacity. The brain has an ability to adapt and rewire if some of your brain cells get damaged.
> 
> I think the problems occur when you start running out of brain cells because your brain has been damaged too often.


the old " you dont use  80 percent of your brain "thing, is a myth and possibly a dangerous one is you apply it to this situation


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Stuart said:


> On a normal basis you only use 10-20% of your brain capacity. The brain has an ability to adapt and rewire if some of your brain cells get damaged.
> 
> I think the problems occur when you start running out of brain cells because your brain has been damaged too often.


That's a myth. We routinely use pretty much all areas of the brain.


----------



## Headhunter

Stuart said:


> On a normal basis you only use 10-20% of your brain capacity. The brain has an ability to adapt and rewire if some of your brain cells get damaged.
> 
> I think the problems occur when you start running out of brain cells because your brain has been damaged too often.


Nope...I know it may seem like some people only use 10% of their brain but it's not true


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Headhunter said:


> Nope...I know it may seem like some people only use 10% of their brain but it's not true


Well, it may be true of those people.


----------



## quasar44

IvanTheBrick said:


> My mother has never approved of my martial arts, especially boxing and sparring. Sparring is what I enjoy most, and when I asked her why she said that it makes you dumber. I want to know to know precisely what she is referring to and sparring can impact my studies and such. I don't use headgear, and I've never had a concussion.



Mom is smart 
Don’t do full too much heavy boxing sparing as you will get brain damage 
 You’re best to train it with limited sparring


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Nope...I know it may seem like some people only use 10% of their brain but it's not true



Humans use 100 per of brain


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Humans use 100 per of brain


Yes........well done


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Yes........well done



What happened along time ago: is that a scientist said we only understand 10 percent of the brain and it got twisted up


----------

